# lily pads?



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Visiting my parents in Florida, they have these in the canals behind their place. was thinking of grabbing some for my aquariums. What do you think?


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Lily pads are awesome. If you choose not to go for live ones you may be able to get silk ones that float as well. I have one in Kaze's aquarium and I push it around on occasion, he watches and swims over to investigate it moving.

Silk lily pads also have a notch on the underside that allows you to thread a length of nylon string (or whatever you prefer to use) through it to tie it in place. I intend on threading some nylon string through a plain ping-pong ball and partially submerging it so it is "floating" in the middle of the water column while the lily remains floating on the surface as another form of entertainment.

I love lily pads but am not sure of the implications of taking them from the wild. Just thought I'd mention the silk ones you can get as a possible alternative.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

anybody else? opinions on this wild plant?


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

If you have the banana plant with enoguh light, it will send its leaves to the surface.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

You can buy lilly bulbs at walmart to grow your own aswell.

Not sure about wild plants, especially anything you might have to take across boarder since there are laws about some plants in some states.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I can tell you from experience trying to grow them in my pond, they need a lot of light. Like full sun for a good long while. I would just stick with the artificial ones.


----------

